# Smyrna, Ga. show



## sandchip (Jun 3, 2018)

Picked this up yesterday.  Always a nice little show with great folks in a classy venue.  I encourage anyone who hasn't attended this show to make plans for next year.


----------



## Augusta GA (Jun 3, 2018)

Nice find.

Maybe you could give us a brief report regarding the show.  I would like to attend next year, but it would be helpful to know some things such as the number of tables, how many attendees, and so on.  Any particular likes?

Thanks in advance...


----------

